# Any poets here?



## Mattp311 (Apr 9, 2022)

Not to presume that I am one, but I wrote this a while back:

Flicker

A match is lit and all he sees is fire.
In that moment before exhale and words
he senses apocalypse on a frayed leash.

Wide eyed, he trembles - 
no movement, the world moves around him.
A gentle wind and beyond that, silence.


----------



## terri (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice!   We've had poets and other writers here.   Maybe your post will chum them up again.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 12, 2022)

There once was a hermit named Dave

um, never mind.


----------

